# كتاب : Advanced Manufacturing : An ICT and Systems Perspective



## zidaan (5 يناير 2010)

Advanced Manufacturing : An ICT and Systems Perspective 






* Marco Taisch, Klaus-Dieter Thoben, Marco Montorio, "Advanced Manufacturing : An ICT and Systems Perspective" *
Taylor & Francis | 2007 | ISBN: 0415429129 | 320 pages | PDF | 3,5 MB 

Manufacturing plays a vital role in European economy and society, and is expected to continue as a major generator of wealth in the foreseeable future. A competitive manufacturing industry is essential for the prosperity of Europe, especially in the face of accelerating deindustrialisation. This book provides a broad vision of the future of manufacturing, analysed from a system-management viewpoint and with a special focus on ICT-related matters. Each contribution presents a complex and multidisciplinary research domain from a specific perspective.

The first part of the book gives an overview on technology: past, present and future, while the following topics are introduced in the latter part of the book:

- Product Lifecycle Management 

- Sustainable Products and Processes 

- Production Scheduling and Control 

- Benchmarking and Performance Measures 

- Industrial Services 

- Human Factors and Education in Manufacturing 

- Collaborative Engineering 

- Supply Chain Integration 

The book is intended to provoke debate, build consensus and stimulate creative discussion, leading to further novel research initiatives in the future.


*depositfiles.com * 


* extabit.com *  


mirror  ​


----------



## safe4k (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zidaan (7 يناير 2010)

العفو اخي وفقكم الله


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*
وزادك الله من تميزك ونفعنا بما تقدمه لنا​


----------



## إنسانه (14 يناير 2010)

thank you veyy much


----------



## zidaan (15 يناير 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------

